# pics of 10 of the 12 texture l/s



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok so I was bored...and decided to take pics of the new l/s I got...I dont like a few of em, but the junkie in me had to get em all (except 2)

pretty loud, Ruckus, Frosti, Deceptive, Feelright, Molassie, Cha-ching












cockatease kooky play it soft


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 6, 2005)

mac_obsession you rock!!! That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for posting the pics!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Woah Feel Right look good... Its a neutral pink or a blue pink? 

Haaa my fave lipstick... Deceptive.... *hugs my Deceptive lipstick*


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG, Ian and my best friend, Tye, bought me cockatease as a gift yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore it today.. it's AWESOME!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Ian? I don't know who it is.......


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Woah Feel Right look good... Its a neutral pink or a blue pink? 

Haaa my fave lipstick... Deceptive.... *hugs my Deceptive lipstick*_

 
I think its more of a neutral pink...Where pervette is more of a blue pink (imho). Its definately more of a neutral pink...

Deceptive appears to be like the Perfect nude...I will try it someday!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_OMG, Ian and my best friend, Tye, bought me cockatease as a gift yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore it today.. it's AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats so cool...Isnt it gorgeous! I had to get a backup just in case, its my favorite!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_mac_obsession you rock!!! That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for posting the pics!_

 
You're very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured there was no time like the present to do it since i was bored and I knew someone here would appreciate it!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

oh yeah and as far as ruckus goes...man that is ORANGE!!


----------



## Shine (Apr 6, 2005)

*re*

Is the first l/s on top Play it Soft or Pretty Loud? I think the box says Pretty Loud.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

yes whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its pretty loud, play it soft is in the group of 3 pics and is a light shimmery pink


----------



## MacLover (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_oh yeah and as far as ruckus goes...man that is ORANGE!!_

 
How does Ruckus look on?  I am debating on weather I want to get it or not for a summer color.  I know I am definitley getting Cockatease!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
oh yeah and as far as ruckus goes...man that is ORANGE!!

 
How does Ruckus look on?  I am debating on weather I want to get it or not for a summer color.  I know I am definitley getting Cockatease!_

 
Honestly I havent even tried it, its too orangey-red for me. I dont even like the way it looks so I wont try it.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
oh yeah and as far as ruckus goes...man that is ORANGE!!

 
How does Ruckus look on?  I am debating on weather I want to get it or not for a summer color.  I know I am definitley getting Cockatease!

 
Honestly I havent even tried it, its too orangey-red for me. I dont even like the way it looks so I wont try it._

 
It's probably best if I try it before I buy it.  I love bright colors for the summer, but I don't know if I could pull off orange.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Apr 6, 2005)

Which is the color to the right of deceptive. It looks beautiful, but i cant see the name!!


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_Which is the color to the right of deceptive. It looks beautiful, but i cant see the name!!_

 
Oh duh! LOL..I see it now. Are these LE?


----------



## glamella (Apr 6, 2005)

purty!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
Which is the color to the right of deceptive. It looks beautiful, but i cant see the name!!

 
Oh duh! LOL..I see it now. Are these LE?_

 
Yeah They're LE :\ ... (thats feelright lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## redrosary (Apr 6, 2005)

Whoops! I should've added my post here and not started a new thread (but I deleted it). 

I think Deceptive is the Amplified Creme version of Hug Me. Unfortunately, neither looks good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to stick with Brave as my ideal nude/YLBB color and hope they come out with it in Amplified. Or is Feelright close?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Frosti looks JUST like Flitter to me...Anyone else besides me see the similarity?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_OMG, Ian and my best friend, Tye, bought me cockatease as a gift yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wore it today.. it's AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
let's see a pic janice!!!!


----------



## msthrope (Apr 7, 2005)

to anyone that has deceptive...does it apply as orangey/peachy as it looks or is it more beigey??


----------



## msthrope (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Frosti looks JUST like Flitter to me...Anyone else besides me see the similarity?_

 
someone else on the mac lj community said the EXACT same thing; they said it was basically the exact same color, but frosti has more glitter.  both are/were LE though; so if you you end up with both, you'll run out one day and not be able to get another.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 7, 2005)

I must get deceptive!! It's not out in Australia yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_to anyone that has deceptive...does it apply as orangey/peachy as it looks or is it more beigey??_

 
Deceptive is a true nude...more beige than anything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Frosti looks JUST like Flitter to me...Anyone else besides me see the similarity?

 
someone else on the mac lj community said the EXACT same thing; they said it was basically the exact same color, but frosti has more glitter.  both are/were LE though; so if you you end up with both, you'll run out one day and not be able to get another._

 
Yeah its the same but with more sparkle...I think most of them are similar to other colors, like deceptive looks similar to hugme and such..


----------



## user2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hm although I'm not very into l/s I think I have to have the infamous Cockatease! Do you think it matches with the Viva Glam V-l/g??


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG play it soft looks so sweet!!! I want it!!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 7, 2005)

I love Ruckus!!! And I used Stripdown liner with it and used a lipbrush

I will post a pic of it on!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

No. Deceptive is nothing like Hug me. Its a pale peachy bubble gum pink, opaque and creamy.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Frosti looks JUST like Flitter to me...Anyone else besides me see the similarity?_

 
Here's the shade desriptions off the MAC site:

 Quote:

 *Flitter*: Vibrant violet with red/gold pearl (Lustre)
*Frosti*: Cool pinked-up plum (Frost)  
 
I have Flitter (which I LOVE!!), but I haven't seen Frosti yet.

In general, I'm not a huge fan of Frost l/s formulas. I like the Lustre & Amplified.

From the descriptions, they sound pretty different.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redrosary* 
_Whoops! I should've added my post here and not started a new thread (but I deleted it). 

I think Deceptive is the Amplified Creme version of Hug Me. Unfortunately, neither looks good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to stick with Brave as my ideal nude/YLBB color and hope they come out with it in Amplified. Or is Feelright close?_

 

omg YES! deceptive IS like hug me.. hug me is one of my favorite ylbb shades... *must try deceptive tomorrow*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

Really?? Hug me is a medium pinky brown on me!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redrosary* 
_Whoops! I should've added my post here and not started a new thread (but I deleted it). 

I think Deceptive is the Amplified Creme version of Hug Me. Unfortunately, neither looks good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to stick with Brave as my ideal nude/YLBB color and hope they come out with it in Amplified. Or is Feelright close?_

 
Here's the shade descriptions:

 Quote:

 *Deceptive*: Rich pinky-beige (Amplified Creme)
*Hug Me*: Fleshed Pink (Lustre)
*Brave*: A muted pink-beige with a very subtle white pearl overtone (Satin)
*Blankety*: Vaguely vacant soft pink beige (Amplified Creme)  
 
It sounds like Blankety & Deceptive might be the closest AC's to your Brave. They're both pink-beige, but they're missing the white pearl overtone. You could probably try layering Lustrewhite l/g over one of those two.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Really?? Hug me is a medium pinky brown on me!!_

 

on me too.. i was going by the picture.. it *looks* like hug me in the picture mac_obsession posted.. i'll see tomorrow when i go to MAC..


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks PnkCosmo for the descriptions! YOU ROCK!


----------



## leppy (Apr 7, 2005)

It looked more like Freckletone than Hug Me to me.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

Freckletone is a peachy-nude, Deceptive have a touch of bubble pink in it. 

Juneplum, have you seen my pic with Deceptive?? 

Blankety is more like a mauvey-pink. 

They are all different on me. 

But Freckletone is the most similar.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 7, 2005)

In case anyone cares, I posted the look of Ruckus....


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_In case anyone cares, I posted the look of Ruckus...._

 
And I just saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That looks great on you! How did you pull that off? LOL! I was thinking I would look like a clown in it, but it just goes to show how different it can look on someone as opposed to in the tube.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, the tube I doubted it!

Seriously though, go in and try it on and then see what you think...wait a bit....look in different light.

I think depends on the color liner you use with it, I used more of a brownbased one (Stripdown) and I think that it mellowed it a bit...just great!  

Plus, it's a color I definitely don't have in my collection and since it's LE why not!?


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 7, 2005)

Well now I'm inspired to make a trip to MAC tomorrow to check it all out in person. I really need some new summer colors so I'll see how Ruckus looks.  I sure don't have any colors like it, and as you said, it's LE so why not? Thanks!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Well now I'm inspired to make a trip to MAC tomorrow to check it all out in person. I really need some new summer colors so I'll see how Ruckus looks.  I sure don't have any colors like it, and as you said, it's LE so why not? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem! I always figure if you can go try it, then risk it!   I always do more risky colors when I visit the counter (it's 2 1/2hrs from me!)....because that's the time to do it! Neutrals and such you can honestly guess if they will work or not, usually.  

Let me know what you think and if it works for you....it may only be a color for certain people with certain tones in skin and hair


----------



## jeannette (Apr 7, 2005)

We all know Janice rocks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh my. I'm lemming all except Kooky and Cha-Ching! Baaaaaad news.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

foreveratorifan ruckus looks FANTASTIC on you!! 
I dont think I have the right coloring for it...It would be pure orangered on me, especially since I have serious pink undertones. It looks fab on you though. More power to ya!

Jeanette which Janice? 











I have both flitter and frosti so Ill compare em side by side. They are very very close, as stated before, just frosti has more frostiness/glitter to it...


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Funny, how light/flash makes a difference in what you see. To the normal eye Flitter and Frosti appear EXACTLY the same color...But when I took a pic, they look nothing alike! 
So Needless to say Ill post it in a few minutes!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_foreveratorifan ruckus looks FANTASTIC on you!! 
I dont think I have the right coloring for it...It would be pure orangered on me, especd before, just frosti has more frostiness/glitter to it..._

 
Well, I have red undertones...close to pink! I say give it a go! LOL....


----------



## redrosary (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_No. Deceptive is nothing like Hug me. Its a pale peachy bubble gum pink, opaque and creamy._

 
On me, both Hug Me and Deceptive are peachy-beige- one's a lustre and one's the amplified creme. It was just an observation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PnkCosmo- Thanks for the suggestion for an amplified similar to Brave. The "white pearl overtone" is another one of MAC's inadequate descriptions, IMHO. On me, it's a match for my natural lip color, but there's no white to it at all. 

And this is why MAC needs to post real pics instead of their stupid swatches online! It's impossible to buy a new shade without seeing it in person, which is difficult for those of us in the sticks.


----------



## misslexa (Apr 7, 2005)

ooh feelright and playitsoft look wonderful!!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redrosary* 
_And this is why MAC needs to post real pics instead of their stupid swatches online! It's impossible to buy a new shade without seeing it in person, which is difficult for those of us in the sticks._

 
I agree!  It'd be so much easier to have actual color pics rather than swatches with descriptions that sometimes aren't that accurate.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Ha.... Why Hug Me don't look like Deceptive on me?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Freckletone is a peachy-nude, Deceptive have a touch of bubble pink in it. 

Juneplum, have you seen my pic with Deceptive?? 

Blankety is more like a mauvey-pink. 

They are all different on me. 

But Freckletone is the most similar._

 
PrettyKitty, yes i saw your FABULOUS picture with deceptive! it's so funny cos hug me and deceptive both look VERY similar on me.. there's only  a SLIGHT difference .. they both look like a pinky beige on my lips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love 'em both!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 8, 2005)

Hug me looks horrible on me...I think l/s, l/g, l/l all look different on people depending on the pigmentation of your lips contour etc...
Its amazing how different things can look on different people. 
For instance, subculture l/l lol...It looks AMAZING on prettykitty, and just OK on me..lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

ops: 

I have pigmented lips, deep pink, sometimes red. So Hug Me is not enough pigmented on me because its not opaque. Deceptive is opaque so my lips looks not the same.


----------



## Miracat (Apr 8, 2005)

Molassie is my favourite, I'm wearing it now. Sweet molasses brown the website says, lovely is what I say.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miracat* 
_Molassie is my favourite, I'm wearing it now. Sweet molasses brown the website says, lovely is what I say._

 
We wanna see! Post a picture!


----------



## gems2374 (Apr 17, 2005)

*first color?*

what is the first one?


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 20, 2005)

why don't any of these links work for me? *pouts*


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 20, 2005)

because they are the link to the old specktra site (?)


----------



## Janice (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabulouscazza* 
_because they are the link to the old specktra site (?)_

 
That's correct, maybe we can convince mac_obesession to edit her original post with new links.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 21, 2005)

Ill reup them and edit the links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 21, 2005)

we love you.


----------

